

Seattle VC firm Madrona debuts new incubator - trevorhartman
http://www.geekwire.com/2014/seattle-vc-firm-madrona-debuts-new-incubator-systematic-building-startups/

======
kylequest
It would be nicer if it was on the east side (and not Seattle itself). They
are limiting themselves mostly to students from UW...

